# Very Critical! Before you install SP2 for XP!



## jgvernonco

There is a very serious conflict between the malware program TV Media and SP2 for XP. *This conflict only occurs if TV Media is present on your hard drive at the time that you attempt to install SP2.*

Apparently, there is a serious conflict between the upgraded security features of SP2 and TV Media which causes the system to crash. If the system is set to reboot after a crash (most are), the computer will be locked in a cycle of rebooting and crashing.

Microsoft has developed a patch to prevent this problem, *which must be installed prior to the SP2 installation.* More information on this issue, the solution to the reboot, crash cycle, and a link to the patch are all available in the MS knowledgebase article .

Before you install SP2 for XP, we recommend that you:

Download Ad-aware SE and install it if you don't have it already. Make sure it's the newest version and check for any updates before running it. Go to this site to get the plug-in for fixing VX2 variants. To run this tool, go into Ad-aware->Add-ons and select VX2 Cleaner. Then click *Run Tool* and OK to start it. If it's clean, it will say Status System Clean. Otherwise, you will have to click on the *Clean* button to remove the VX2 infection. Also make sure to customize the settings in Ad-aware for better scan results. Run the scan and fix everything that it finds.

Run an online virus scan at TrendMicro or RAV Antivirus. Select the Autoclean option if you use TrendMicro.

Install the 885523 package (patch).

Thanks!


----------



## JAMMAN

Hey this is very real, I saw it happen.

I also ended up with a perfectly good 80 gig hard drive from someone because they got disgusted and replaced the hard drive. :winkgrin:


----------



## Texkonc

I make it a point that on all of my new installs to not install anything before SP2!


----------

